# Which type generally has the most integrity?



## slothpop (Mar 19, 2014)

In other words, when you hear the word 'integrity' in relation to MBTI, which type would you think of?


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

No doubt I'm prejudiced, but there are probably few to compete with the ISTJ mantra of Duty/Loyalty/Honesty... plus we're usually OK admitting we're wrong when there's proof of such. In fact, it's much less painful for me to admit I'm wrong than to be disloyal/dishonest and throw somebody else under the bus for an error I may have made. Funny thing is, over the long haul, that has worked out much better for me than routinely throwing others under the bus has worked for less loyal/honest coworkers.

Try your best to always do the right thing... suck it up if you don't... keep moving forward.


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

ISTJ or ISFJ


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

'Integrity is a concept of consistency of actions, values, methods, measures, principles, expectations, and outcomes.' 

Going by this definition ISTJ and ISFJ's are the winners.

I would also like to nominate ENFP's and INFP's as the ones with the least amount of integrity.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Based on dictionary.com's definition:

*Integrity:* adherence to moral and ethical principles; soundness of moral character; honesty.


Feeling types.

In my personal opinion, I lean towards IxFPs.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

Dedication said:


> 'Integrity is a concept of consistency of actions, values, methods, measures, principles, expectations, and outcomes.'
> 
> Going by this definition ISTJ and ISFJ's are the winners.
> 
> I would also like to nominate ENFP's and INFP's as the ones with the least amount of integrity.



I would challenge your assertion regarding INFPs. I am considering _integrity_ by this definition:the quality of being honest and having strong moral principles; moral uprightness.​


Introduction to Type said:


> People with INFP preferences have an inner core of values that guides their interactions and decisions...INFP's make a priority of living in congruence with their values...Moral commitment to what they believe in is crucial to INFP's...They are generally faithful in fulfilling obligations related to people, work, or ideas to which they are committed...Important that outer life be congruent with inner values.


INFPs are value-driven, principled people. They typically don't value or practice dishonesty.

It seems to me that failing to understand what is good will lead to a lack of integrity regardless the type. I would contend that those who abide by rules but do not combine it with honesty or morality are not exhibiting the virtue of integrity. They may have precision but lack accuracy.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Probably some Si dom.



Dedication said:


> 'Integrity is a concept of consistency of actions, values, methods, measures, principles, expectations, and outcomes.'
> 
> Going by this definition ISTJ and ISFJ's are the winners.
> 
> I would also like to nominate ENFP's and INFP's as the ones with the least amount of integrity.


Noooooo Se types!! Like an ENTJ for example. I have no doubt in my mind an ENTJ would cut corners to get ahead. I see them do it ALL THE TIME. lol.

ENFPs have Si. Thus they have _some _integrity to them.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

Isfj


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Isfj.


----------



## Orange Fusion (Nov 16, 2013)

Firstly, I'd rule out Fe and Fi types. Then the Te, Ti, Se, Si, Ne and Ni types.

But the others tend to have a lot of integrity.


----------

